# Passing Uber inspection w/cracked windshield?



## Keith1987 (Jul 8, 2015)

I have a 2010 Mercury Milan with a huge crack in the windshield, will I pass the Uber inspection? Will this be a problem? I know Pax will have issues with this and rate accordingly so I'm getting it replaced soon, but not before I get an inspection. Will I pass it?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Keith1987 said:


> I have a 2010 Mercury Milan with a huge crack in the windshield, will I pass the Uber inspection? Will this be a problem? I know Pax will have issues with this and rate accordingly so I'm getting it replaced soon, but not before I get an inspection. Will I pass it?


No.
You will not pass Uber inspection.
You also will not pass state inspection if applicable in your area.

Modern windshields have built in safety features .the integrity if your windshield has been compromised
This could cost someone their life under certain conditions.

The crack also captures and refracts light causing a vision obstruction hazard.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> No.
> The crack also captures and refracts light causing a vision obstruction hazard.


 Better tape over every bit of chrome on your vehicle because it refracts the same amount of light.


----------



## Keith1987 (Jul 8, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> No.
> You will not pass Uber inspection.
> You also will not pass state inspection if applicable in your area.
> 
> ...


Thats true about state inspection. I'll be getting the crack fixed on Friday


----------



## hurkia (Sep 13, 2016)

i learned a hard lesson had my first vehicle inspection on Saturday failed for steering, went to pep boys who replaced the unit 2 yrs earlier, they repaired and replace what was necessary, even had them redo the failed area. after 528 dollar repair i still have to go back for a complete whole new inspection. more money. and still waiting on acceptance by uber. so if any area fails, have a new inspection sheet done. i learned the hard way. Hope no one else has too.


----------



## Keith1987 (Jul 8, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> No.
> You will not pass Uber inspection.
> You also will not pass state inspection if applicable in your area.
> 
> ...


I got the windshield fixed a week ago, but I have one more question.

Will I pass an Uber inspection with the driver's side inside door latch broken? Whenever I want to egress, I have to roll down the window and open from the outside.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

occupant said:


> Better tape over every bit of chrome on your vehicle because it refracts the same amount of light.


You are not looking Through the chrome to drive while it reflects light are you ? What's 3x6 ? Think fast !


----------



## thelittleguyhelper (Aug 6, 2016)

Keith1987 said:


> I got the windshield fixed a week ago, but I have one more question.
> 
> Will I pass an Uber inspection with the driver's side inside door latch broken? Whenever I want to egress, I have to roll down the window and open from the outside.


I would guess not. It would be considered a safety hazard to anyone who sits in that seat (you) for both general safety and insurance purposes: you have to be able to escape the vehicle in difficult circumstances.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> You are not looking Through the chrome to drive while it reflects light are you ? What's 3x6 ? Think fast !


 You think you have an understanding of how light works, but I think the one in your head is burned out. That or the wheel is spinning but the hamster is dead.


----------



## Keith1987 (Jul 8, 2015)

thelittleguyhelper said:


> I would guess not. It would be considered a safety hazard to anyone who sits in that seat (you) for both general safety and insurance purposes: you have to be able to escape the vehicle in difficult circumstances.


Yeah I figured. Thanks for the help you guys.

I submitted my driver permit app 12 days ago, should I call?


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

Keith1987 said:


> I have a 2010 Mercury Milan with a huge crack in the windshield, will I pass the Uber inspection? Will this be a problem? I know Pax will have issues with this and rate accordingly so I'm getting it replaced soon, but not before I get an inspection. Will I pass it?


I am not personally condoning this, but you might read this post and come up with a "creative" solution.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/can-i-just-make-up-that-vehicle-inspection.35096/#post-459521


----------



## Keith1987 (Jul 8, 2015)

valor said:


> I am not personally condoning this, but you might read this post and come up with a "creative" solution.
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/can-i-just-make-up-that-vehicle-inspection.35096/#post-459521


Haha thanks, but I suck a inconspicuous dealings like this and may get caught. Thank you for trying to help me tho, I really appreciate it.


----------



## thelittleguyhelper (Aug 6, 2016)

Keith1987 said:


> Haha thanks, but I suck a inconspicuous dealings like this and may get caught. Thank you for trying to help me tho, I really appreciate it.


Lol. It games the bad CSRs.

But yeah, don't do it: they are STATE forms now--major fraud. And on top of that, I do know that Uber does internal audits.

On those forms you'll find there is a slot for the inspectors' state certification number. Uber is now able to auto-match to that number and do a periodic review, pinging a state database to cross-check whether that reviewer's records show that an examination was done.

I don't know if they have it automated yet, but we did begin to see glimpses of that functionality before the US reps were replaced by Manila. I think they did have something working part-time but then switched between systems for agents to use.

Another creative solution: junkyard windshield. They tend to be cheap, and if it's a family operation you may be able to bring some stuff/parts/barter for it, or forge some kind of negotiation that's a win-win.


----------



## uberfraud (Sep 22, 2016)

hurkia said:


> i learned a hard lesson had my first vehicle inspection on Saturday failed for steering, went to pep boys who replaced the unit 2 yrs earlier, they repaired and replace what was necessary, even had them redo the failed area. after 528 dollar repair i still have to go back for a complete whole new inspection. more money. and still waiting on acceptance by uber. so if any area fails, have a new inspection sheet done. i learned the hard way. Hope no one else has too.


You need to put your car down.


----------

